#ubuntu-artwork 2009-12-29
<aaron11> hi
<aaron11> I want to make artwork for Ubuntu but I want to know how to make gtk themes
<thorwil> aaron11: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/GTK-Themes
<thorwil> especially links section at the bottom
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-12-30
<coz_> anyone have links to those ubuntu xplash animations or better yet how to use imagemagick to set the frames?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-12-31
<Equiet> Hi, how can I find out what revision I have downloaded via bzr?
<mac_v> Equiet: are you sure? you have the latest rev?
<Equiet> Yes, first I downloaded with bzr branch lp:humanity, then bzr branch lp:humanity -r 447. With both I logouted and logined.
<\vish> Equiet: if you do a bzr pull and it says no update , it means you have the latest
<\vish> hmm...
<\vish> ok.. i'll reopen the bug :(
<Equiet> And are you sure about that black arrow that means linking files and folders?
<\vish> Equiet: meaning?
<\vish> screenshot pls
<Equiet> If you have latest, go to / and look at f.e. cdrom.
<\vish> Equiet: if we dont have it in that position , the tail , points out of the folder and it looks odd...
 * darkmatter misaligns \vish to the pixel grid
<\vish> darkmatter: o/
<darkmatter> o/
<Equiet> \vish: Of course, but I don't like black. White was much nicer.
<\vish> Equiet: ah... you meant the color ... hmm...
<\vish> thorwil: ouch! [your response to jitendra] ;)
<thorwil> \vish: i actually thought quite a bit about how to make it friendly, but in the end there was a clear message to send :/
 * \vish makes note never to get on thorwil's bad side ;)
<\vish> thorwil: BTW , do you remember i asked if humanoid icon was similar to my submission for breathe? well... i asked oliver , and he said yes! he had changed the color's a made some adjustments to fit humanioid ...
<\vish> phew... maybe i'm not totally crazy :D
<\vish> s/a/and
<knome> hey
<knome> anyone know when the artwrok freezes are for lucid?
<\vish> knome: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynxSchedule
<knome> \vish, there is no artwork freeze mentioned
<zniavre__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=LucidLynxSchedule
<\vish> knome: oops! :/
<zniavre__> ooops taht s true
<knome> ;]
<knome> gotcha!
<\vish> knome: the UI freeze is the artwork freeze :)
<\vish> what happened to the artwork drops :/
<knome> \vish, i guessed so.
<knome> \vish, is it the FINAL artwork freeze? about when have the artwork drops been?
<knome> looks like between A4-A6
<knome> artwork deadline was after uifreeze
<knome> same time with the betafreeze
<knome> maybe the lts differs here
<knome> i'll use the uifreeze day as a guide. thanks!
<\vish> knome: iirc, for karmic the UI freeze was the final... but still we managed to break it for humanity... so nothing is really final :D
<knome> well
<knome> in xubuntu we always break the deadlines anyway
<knome> for jaunty we started working on the artwork day before final artwork freeze
<knome> iirc
<knome> you can only blame... me
<knome> ;)
<thorwil> *pheeep* ... *boom* *sparkle*
<knome> hey thorwil ;)
<thorwil> many years ago i used some sample editor to treat a sample until it did sound like fireworks to a level that made the dog go wild (he had to spend silvester evenings in the cellar)
<knome> :D
<knome> weird guy
<ocTobafust> hey
<knome> hello ocTobafust
<ocTobafust> happy New year if u from Kirimati
<knome> not really
<ocTobafust> Well I don't have much to say, was just tryin to test this app on my phone called Darairc and it seems to be working fine ;)
<knome> no problem. have a nice new year
<ocTobafust> /query meway
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-01-01
<thorwil> happy new year!
<knome> you too thorwil
<thorwil> everything frozen white and snowing here. looks kinda nice but brrrr
<knome> heh
<knome> well it's nice and snowy here as well
<knome> not snowing right now byt we have something like 25cm of snow
<knome> :P
<knome> +-5cm
<darkmatter> indeed. happy new 'the day after december 31st'
<Equiet> Happy new year from me, too.
<kwwii> happy new year, everyone
<darkmatter> happy new year and a happy hangover to you kwwii!
<kwwii> hehe, no hangover here...I only had two beers the whole night
<kwwii> :)
<knome> haha
<knome> hey kwwii :)
<thorwil> http://www.fugly.com/media/IMAGES/Funny/big-big-beer.jpg
 * knome likes
 * darkmatter shoots the gnome-main-menu
<kwwii> lol, nice thorwil
<darkmatter> ehy is that widget/class not behaving as expected?
<kwwii> darkmatter: pretty much anything in the panel is troublesome to some extent ;)
<darkmatter> kwwii: indeed. at tne moment I'm trying to get the top-pane of the slab to accept a custom background. in doing so all I managed to accomplish was removing the entry widget styling of the search field oO
<kwwii> darkmatter: I know it is possible, just cannot remember off hand how
<kwwii> I did it by accident once :p
<darkmatter> hehe
<kwwii> seeing as I am on vacation, I am trying to *not* do any work...but it is tempting ;)
<darkmatter> I'm trying to do it intentionally. as it's an eyesore and a hindrance to my overall direction
<mjid> hello
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-01-02
<init-joe> Hey whats the process to send in an artwork to ubuntu?
<init-joe> or atleast getting them to have a look?
<\vish> !contribute | inuit-joe
<ubottu> inuit-joe: For information regarding current Artwork team activity and about contributing to the Ubuntu Community artwork , Kindly read Wiki:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork
<inuit-joe> \vish: ty
<\vish> inuit-joe: what's you main interest ? wallpapaers/themes/icons?
<\vish> wallpapers*
<inuit-joe> \vish: Wallpapers.
<\vish> inuit-joe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/Wallpaper_Contest_Planning
<inuit-joe> \vish: TY bro
<\vish> np
 * inuit-joe sigh, i guess i have to make a flikr account
<\vish> inuit-joe: you could also submit to the mailing list with a mention about the copyright... kwwii is the lead
<\vish> artwork lead*
<\vish> but flickr is easier ;)
<inuit-joe> Mks, flikr it is
<inuit-joe> \vish: bbl
<inuit-joe> Does anyone like this? http://inuit-joe.deviantart.com/art/Lucid-Lynx-wallpaper-148882918
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-01-03
<jaapz> hiya
<jaapz> Is there a way to theme a single gtk window
<DanRabbit> jaapz: you can specifically theme an app
<DanRabbit> or a part of an app
<jaapz> DanRabbit, but how
<DanRabbit> jaapz: well, you need to understand how GTKRC works.
<DanRabbit> when you're creating those styles, you're doing two things
<DanRabbit> first, you're defining a style
<DanRabbit> then, you're pointing out widgets or widgets classes and them telling them what style to use
<jaapz> DanRabbit, do you know a tutorial?
<DanRabbit> Aldo Zenzo had one, but it got messed up >.<
<DanRabbit> some kind of weird data loss issue
<jaapz> :P
<jaapz> Well that sucks
<DanRabbit> jaapz: this is a line from my gtkrc that styles Midori Browser
<DanRabbit> widget		"MidoriBrowser.GtkVBox.GtkHPaned.GtkVPaned.GtkNotebook"		style "midori-notebook"
<DanRabbit> I'm saying "Hey this is a widget"
<DanRabbit> Then the following nonsense is a hierarchy
<DanRabbit> This widget lives here
<\vish> jaapz: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/GtkThemes , give it a shot  , and also have a look at the gtkrc at other themes , will give you a good idea :)
<DanRabbit> OKay, so the widget is a notebook inside "GtkVPaned" inside "GtkHPaned" inside "GtkVBox" inside the app "MidoriBrowser"
<\vish>  gtkrc of* other themes
<jaapz> DanRabbit, i dont understand a word you saying XD
<jaapz> \vish, ill look into that, thanks
<DanRabbit> ah...
<DanRabbit> sorry :p
<\vish> jaapz:
<\vish> oops!
<jaapz> :P
<oskude> hi, what do you think ? http://osku.de/post/plymouth_space-sunrise_ubuntu.ogv (sources: http://gitorious.org/oskude-plymouth-themes/space-sunrise/commits/ubuntu)
<coz_> oskude,  this is for xplash animation?
<oskude> plymouth
<coz_> oh ok    I havent tried plymouth
<oskude> pretty nifty! i just followed this: http://brej.org/blog/?p=174
<thorwil> oskude: i like the start, but the black ubuntu logo eclipsing the light sends a very dark message
<oskude> its a ubuntu monolith! its full of stars! ;P
<oskude> but yeah, its a thing i made in few mins
<oskude> not including the "base" thing (master branch)
<thorwil> oskude: you could try to turn the start itself into a ubuntu logo
<\vish> oskude: stars/space screams OSX... sun rays fedora.. ;)
<coz_> ubuntu sun :)
<oskude> if i learn how to draw (in inkscape) nice lenslfares, i gotta test that too :)
<coz_> yeah i would turn the   "while" halo  into ubuntu orange colours with the sun the actual ubuntu logo  ?
<thorwil> \vish: yeah, a little scarabeus rolling a dung ball that then turns into the CoC would be more fitting, eh? ;)
<oskude> coz_, follow the tutorial to get plymouth dev system, get that space-sunrise ubuntu branch, follow the readme, should be easy
<coz_> ok thanks guy
<coz_> not really interested in  plymouth at this point though.... still working on xsplash animations :)
<\vish> hehe ;)
<oskude> oh
<oskude> i thought next ubuntu uses plymouth ?
<\vish> coz_: lucid is plymouth _ xsplash
<\vish> s/_/+
<oskude> oh
<coz_> \vish,  mm I have lucid installed and it is using xplash animations right now
<thorwil> didn't you listen, coz_ is not interested!!
 * oskude goes check what is xplash
<\vish> coz_: starting is plymouth :)  , it is used instead of usplash
<coz_> thorwil,  well at least at this point... I dont see plymouth in lucid on my one machine as of yet
<coz_> \vish,  nope  it is using xplash here and its up to date  although I will have t check to be sure    hold on
<\vish> coz_: do you have libplymouth2 installed?
<oskude> anyone got a link to xplash homepage ? google is not helping me...
<coz_> \vish,  that is not in lucid repos  as of yet at least on t his system
<coz_> oskude,  I dont... I do have a link talking about how to create the animations hold on
<\vish> coz_: interesting... what is the graphics card?
<coz_> \vish,  nvidia
<oskude> coz_, that would be even better! :)
<coz_> oskude,    http://anotherubuntu.blogspot.com/2009/12/customizing-x-splash.html
<\vish> oskude: xsplash is new canonical experimental stuff... so that blog is the best shot ;)
<\vish> no homepage yet
<oskude> roger, thanks \vish coz_
<coz_> although creating a 50 frame minimum animation  is a pain in the butt
<oskude> so xplash uses opengl ?
<coz_> oskude,I am not sure... but I dont think so   I could be wrong
<oskude> coz_, hmm, that tutorial you gave me, is that all xplash can ?
<oskude> "play a video"
<coz_> oskude,  well  what it does is have a small area animated during boot sequence  but  it can be more complex than that let me find another video
<coz_> oskude,  if you scroll down here   http://troy-sobotka.blogspot.com/search/label/*buntu   you can see troy's take on the boot sequence]
<oskude> i did that ubuntu plymouth thing with this: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth/Scripts
<coz_> oskude, also here   http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ubuntu+boot+animation&search_type=&aq=f    is a list of attemtps with xplash animations
<oskude> nice! if thats opengl and not video
<coz_> oskude,  all I know at this point is that it is a 50 or +  frame animation in a single png file
<oskude> yup, must be opengl, what also means x is already running, AFAIK
<oskude> so plymouth comes before xsplash, if i understand correctly
<\vish> yup
<coz_> I believe so
<coz_> I wouldnt mind a bit of animation prior to xsplash
<oskude> and i want opengl as computer starts! :)
<\vish> oskude: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIBD4lRJS0Y
<\vish> thats what they are trying to do as of now :) with plymouth and X
 * \vish wonders how they would figure out which frame plymouth stopped , to start the xsplash animation o.0
<coz_> mmm a bit of a frame drop
<coz_> from one to the other
<oskude> so what is next ubuntu gonna use, plymouth alone, or plymouth + xsplash ?
<coz_> oskude,  I am not sure   I know right now lucid is not using plymouth at all
<coz_> oskude,  it is using xplash
<oskude> and before X ? also xsplash ?
<coz_> oskude,  no just black
<oskude> k
<\vish> actually the plan is to use plymouth+xsplash ... wonder how coz_ is special :D
<coz_> \vish,  special?
<\vish> coz_: i'm not sure why plymouth isnt in your system... maybe nvidia is able to start X very early
<coz_> \vish,   I am not sure either ..just did update on the lucid system and still libplymoouth is not in the repo
<oskude> \vish, roger. hows the visual transition from plymouth to xplash ? is it flicker free, can it fade ?
<\vish> coz_: is usplash installed for you?
<coz_> I would assume let me check
<\vish> oskude: its still experimental , so only the in-house design team knows more about it
<coz_> \vish,  yeah libusplash is there
<oskude> \vish, and do they hangout here ?
<\vish> coz_: for me , updates removed usplash and installed libplymouth o.0
<coz_> \vish,  thats interesting... mmm I better check my repos just incase :)
<oskude> coz_, did you do dist-upgrade or upgrade ?
<oskude> just quessign
<\vish> oskude: today is sunday , they would probably return from vacation tomorrow... kwwii is one of the design team.. also mat_t
<coz_> oskude,   dist-upgrade   when I use terminal
<oskude> \vish, roger
<oskude> coz_, roger. then at leas i would except you get the lates stuff
<oskude> coz_, and you did update too (just to be complete)
<coz_> oskude,  :) yes I did.... still no libplymouth though
<coz_> \vish,  could i see your sources.list ?
<oskude> coz_, cant help more, i use 9.10
 * \vish did a clean install
<coz_> oskude,  I am on 9.10  here  but the lucid box is on the other desk:)
<coz_> \vish,   same here  but I can download the current  cd and reinstall
<\vish> coz_: hmm , i see libusplash too , but > Commit Log for Wed Dec 16 12:55:50 2009
<\vish> Removed the following packages:
<\vish> usplash
<\vish> usplash-theme-ubuntu
<oskude> maybe mirror still out of sync ?
<coz_> \vish,  ok then  I will download current cd and reinstall clean again....
<oskude> repo mirror
<coz_> I will try this a bit later  then ....  I am sure libplymouth will show up at that point.
<\vish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/LucidBootExperience
<oskude> xsplash-0.8.5 README file empty...
<\vish> coz_: you had me confused for a min :D ... then i found the wiki^ ;)
<coz_> \vish,  thanks :)
<coz_> \vish,  I am sure  it is my install    ... as I said I will just clean install from current cd
<\vish> coz_: hehe , i guess its part of the fun of using an alpha :)
<coz_> \vish,  for sure :)
<coz_> \vish,  we are at alpha 1 right now?
<\vish> yup
<oskude> so this would be possible with xsplash http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqDPZDv4Bvg using openql ? or would it play frames ? (images)
<oskude> as i cant any technical info about xsplash :/
<coz_> oskude,  mm that looks more like plymouth
<oskude> coz_, it's supposed to be a mockup for xsplash
<oskude> well, i assume xsplash uses opengl
<coz_> oskude,  mm   I am not sure ...as I said right now I am stuggling just understanding the current set up for xplash animations and so far they are fairly small  ...but I assume they could be full screen
<coz_> oskude,   example  idea   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8LAG27baEU
<\vish> coz_: Mads , usually does his mockups in illustrator using after effects or something...
<oskude> must be opengl, i wonder if even clutter project
<zniavre> hello
<coz_> \vish,  did you see troy's  animation for this?
<oskude> sad that there is so less info about xsplash, looks awesome!
<\vish> coz_: the one with the notify-osd?
<coz_> \vish,  yeah I believe
<coz_> so
<\vish> zniavre: hi...
<coz_> oskude,   I have examples here and the imagemagick command to put all of the animation cells into single png format but that is all on that link I gave you also :)
<coz_> actually I deleted all of my examples  :(
<zniavre> im trying nautilus with split view > does it included into lucid ?
<\vish> oskude: even with frames we can get the same effect
<\vish> zniavre: not yet
<zniavre> ok
<\vish> coz_: its interesting... but seems no one from the design team wants to do it... hence troy got even more pissed i guess ;p
<oskude> \vish, but then it wont be cool (from technical point) ;P
<coz_> \vish,  yeah I know .. I had suggested that sequence several times with absolutely no response
<coz_> \vish,  I dont blame him for being pissed
<oskude> coz_, i want to create "actors" that i can move and fade and such, but thanks
<coz_> oskude,  ok gotcha.... let me know if you succeed with that :)
<oskude> coz_, will do :) ill try to dig some more info about xsplash
<coz_> oskude,  not much out there at this point as far as I know
<\vish> oskude: gud luck ;)
<coz_> oskude,   that blog is about it  :)
<oskude> and yet it's version 0.8.5 :/
<oskude> even README file is empty :(
<\vish> lol...
<coz_> :)
<oskude> or 1.0 is thought as a first release...
<\vish> oskude: right now , afaik , its just tweaked to do the frames and stuff , but since we can use X  , anything is possible/probable
<oskude> \vish, roger
<oskude> so we could add clutter to it, yay!
<oskude> im sold! ;P
 * oskude wonders how early we can start X
<oskude> which mailings would be appropriate to ask questions about this ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/LucidBootExperience
<oskude> *mailing list
 * oskude goes to bed. gn8
<darkmatter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAjjHpEpEaM
